# Distance Question?



## columbo1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Guys

Wondering if there are any genius's out there 

If there were 13 Earths on our orbital path near enough equally spaced, how long would it take to travel between then with today's tech?

I have found out that It is 384k Km to the moon taking 4 hours.

Dont worry abotu gravity etc as these questions have been answered seperately, I just need to know how long it would take to get there?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 14, 2010)

Orbit circumference 940 million kliks.. Divide by 13= 72 million between planets.  Divide 72 mil by 384k=187.  So, using your figures,  784 hours, about a month


Google means we can ALL be geniuses


----------



## Doctor FabergÃ© (Jul 14, 2010)

columbo1977 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Wondering if there are any genius's out there
> 
> ...


 

Well the easiest and most energy efficient way of traveling between those "Earths" would be to hold your craft still and let the next planet in line come to you.   In which case, just divide the Year by 13; 365/13=*28.07 days*.

You give your ship some velocity to close the distance faster - without bothering to run any calculations you could probably get there in 18 or so days with today's tech.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 14, 2010)

Oooo, good point.   Flying widdershins works best.  If that's the planet you want to go to.

Just shows it takes more than google to make a genius, after all.


----------



## Supergeek (Jul 14, 2010)

You want to aim your ship at a spot where you will intercept the planet.  I think both of the previous posters are traveling along the circumference of the rotation instead of taking the shortest route; picture a 13-sided geometrical figure.  You'll take the path of one of those imaginary sides, as opposed to an arc.

Just escaping Earth's gravity won't make you suddenly stand still waiting for the next "Earth."  You'll still be traveling somewhere around 67000 miles per hour around the sun, plus or minus whatever speed you gained escaping the gravity well with regards to the position of the next Earth.  Google says that escape velocity is around 26000 miles per hour, so if you planned your departure right you might be able to use some of that inertia.

Seriously, though, you need to talk to an astronomer or something.  This is tough stuff.


----------



## columbo1977 (Jul 16, 2010)

The points that you have all made will be a good start, thanks


----------

